# Spam



## hahni (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die neueste Version von ISPConfig installiert (2.2.36) und erhalte trotzdem viele Nachrichten, die nicht als Spam gekennzeichnet sind.

Insbesondere die für Arbeitsvermittlungen und wie man Frauen im Bett glücklicher macht. Wäre vorteilhaft, diese Nachrichten zu unterdrücken.

Gibt es hierzu ein Filter-Skript oder einen anderen Patch? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch andere ISPConfig-Benutzer davon betroffen sind?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2010)

> Insbesondere die für Arbeitsvermittlungen und wie man Frauen im Bett  glücklicher macht.


Bedeutet also, Du hast Arbeit und Deine Frau / Freundin ist auch glücklich  Dann ist ja alles bestens...

Aber im Ernst, versuch mal bitte den folgenden Befehl:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update


----------



## hahni (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,

beides nicht so ganz zutreffend . Drum werde ich mich wohl eher mit Fehlermeldungen und Problemen am Server zufrieden geben müssen 

--
Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/share/perl/5.10.1 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl) at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update line 81.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update line 81.
--

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## fuxifux (7. Juni 2010)

Das hatte ich auch, probier das:


```
apt-get install libwww-perl libarchive-tar-perl
```
dann funktioniert das sa-update und die SPAM's werden weniger...

Auf englisch nachzulesen hier


----------



## hahni (7. Juni 2010)

Heya fuxifux,

und ob das weiterhilft! Vielen lieben Dank für deinen Tipp! Wenn ich jetzt sa-update ausführe, kommt aber dennoch eine Fehlermeldung:

--
gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on homedir `/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys'
--

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## fuxifux (7. Juni 2010)

```
sa-update --no-gpg
```
sollte dann klappen...

ich hab noch folgendes skript im cron täglich laufen:


```
#!/bin/sh
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin

#########################################################################################################################
#Written by Jason Shewchuk                                                                                              #
#E-Mail: jason <> shewchuk.ca                                                                                           #
#Version: 0                                                                                                             #
#Date Created: Sept. 20, 2006                                                                                           #
#Date Modified: Sept. 20, 2006                                                                                          #
#Feel free to use and modify this script.  Let me know of changes you have made so I can learn and improve this script  #
#########################################################################################################################

#Today's date
today=$(date +%Y_%m_%d)

#Run sa-update
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update

exitcode=$?     #Exit code from sa-update

#Find version of sa-update
version=$(/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update -V | grep "sa-update")

if [ $exitcode = 0 ]; then
        echo "An update was available, and was downloaded and installed successfully.  You are now running $version."  | formail -c -I"Subject: sa-update Updated for $today - Updated" -I"From: sa-update@localhost" -I"To: office@computerauswertung.at" -I"Received: from ns300177.ovh.net" | sendmail office@domain.com

elif [ $exitcode = 1 ]; then
        echo "No update was available.  You are still running $version."

else
        echo "An error occured while attempting to download and extract updates.  You are still running $version." | formail -c -I"Subject: sa-update Update Status for $today - Error" -I"From: sa-updater@localhost" -I"To: office@computerauswertung.at" -I"Received: from ns300177.ovh.net" | sendmail office@domain.com
fi

exit 0
```
Das macht das Update automatisch und schickt ein e-mail, falls ein Fehler auftritt oder ein Update installiert wird, ansonsten bleibt es ruhig.


----------



## hahni (7. Juni 2010)

Läuft sa-learn auch mit diesem Warning oder ist "sa-update --no-gpg" ein Muss, damit es läuft weil es mit Warning streikt? Übrigens steht im Skript einmal "elif". Heißt das wirklich so oder müsste das nicht eher "elseif" heissen?


----------



## fuxifux (7. Juni 2010)

Ob das irgendwie sa-learn auch betrifft weiss ich nicht, das Problem mit gpg hatte ich nicht.
Ev. funktioniert sa-update ja auch mit der Warnung.

hmmm... das skript ist nicht von mir.
Da ich das skript mit '/usr/sbin/sa-updater.sh &> /dev/null'
aufrufe und im ohne Update kein Mail verschicke würde ich das nur bemerken, wenn ich es über die Konsole aufrufe, ein Update geladen wird und trotzdem die Meldung 'No update available..' kommt... ich glaub' ich lass es einfach so wie es ist...


----------



## hahni (7. Juni 2010)

Subjektiv gesehen scheint es wirklich weniger Spam als vorher zu sein. Sehr löblich die ganze Sache. Vielen Dank fuxifux für deine Unterstützung. Die Maschine war von 8.04LTS auf 10.04LTS hochgezogen. Die anderen Kisten mit 8.04LTS hatten das Problem nicht.


----------



## fischer-ttd (12. Juni 2010)

*Fehler | ISP Config 2.2.36 SpamAssassin*

SpamAssassin funktioniert nach dem Update auf die aktuelle Version nicht mehr. Betrachte ich die Quelletext der eingehenden Nachrichten, so findet sich kein Hinweis auf SpamAssassin.

Folgende Eingaben brachten wie bei den Vorschreibern die Lösung zum Problem:

1.)  /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update 	

brachte den Hinweis:

Unsicheres Besitzverhältnis des Home-Verzeichnis `/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys'

Anschliessend habe ich nun:

2. ) /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update --no-gpg

ausgeführt und mir von einem anderen Mail-Account eine Nachricht geschickt.

SpamAssassin funktioniert wieder.


----------



## hahni (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update  --no-gpg" ausgeführt. Das hatte ich bisher weggelassen. Mal sehen, ob sich das Spamaufkommen noch ein weiteres Mal reduziert bzw. die Zuordnung noch präziser stimmt.


----------



## fischer-ttd (12. Juni 2010)

Bjoern..

Du kannst ja auch den Selbstversuch machen..Einfach Dir selbst eine Mail über den Server schicken.

Taucht dann im Header der Mail Spamassasin auf, so arbeitet dieser wieder einwandfrei.

Sollte Dir das Ergebnis nicht ausreichen, kannst Du über die postfix.conf eigene Spamlisten verschiedener Anbieter einbinden.


----------

